# USB3 onboard-Controller Speed Vergleich



## nur (9. August 2011)

ich habe leider keine passenden infos darüber gefunden.
wer kann mir sagen, welcher usb3 controller (z.b. eltron, asmedia, nec, ...) am effizientesten bzgl. speed, energie ,kompatibilität mit usb-geräten auf mainboards arbeitet?
für jeden hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: USB3 Controller Speed Vergleich*

Was hast Du denn für ein Mainboard? Mit NEC zB gibt es Karten, die je nach Board nicht den vollen Speed bringen können, steht auch zB hier Transcend USB 3.0 Card, 2x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 (TS-PDU3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Karte mit Eltron hab ich zB gar nicht gefunden, jedenfalls nicht, indem ich nach Eltron gesucht hab...


Vlr poste doch mal ein paar Karten, die Du in Betracht gezogen hast.


----------



## nur (9. August 2011)

*AW: USB3 Controller Speed Vergleich*

eigentlich gehts um die controller auf verschiedenen mainboards.
ich hatte mir die am3/am3+ mainboards entweder das ASRock 970 Extreme4 (usb3 ASM1042) oder das ASRock 870 Extreme3 (usb3 NEC MPD720200) oder das ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 (usb3 Etron EJ168A) ausgesucht und da sind mir die unterschiedlichen usb3 controller aufgefallen, wollte ich gern wissen hauptsächlich speed und kompatibilität (es gibt berichte über die usb3 controller) welcher "besser" ist!?


----------



## nur (10. August 2011)

hat sich darüber noch keiner gedanken gemacht?!?
schade, dass mir keiner weitere infos geben kann, wie z.b. posts vom usb3-chip durch geschwindigkeittests!


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

Also, ich hab zumindest bisher keine negativen Dinge gehört ^^  vlt sind die alle gleichgut. Am besten such Dir erstmal 3-4 Boards aus, die unabhängig von USB3 gut sind, und dann kann man weitersehen. Es wird ja auch sicher nicht darauf ankommen, ob eine externe HDD nun mit 80 oder 75MB/s angesprochen werden kann, oder?


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

soweit ich weiss, gibts bei usb 3.0 controller keine probleme. nur bei den sata 3 controllern ist es etwas kompliziert...
im prinzip kannst du also alles nehmen.


----------

